

Google's "real name policy" -- or, why you are the product - pwg
http://activepolitic.com:82/Outside_News/9720.html

======
nomdeplume
I don't think it has anything to do with trust. Think of all the $$$ companies
can make if and when they can correlate a name to browsing habits and thus
preferences. Put it in their little database/web mining program and walla.
Steve roberts roberson the 3rd has a 98% chance of reading an ad for longer
than 2.4 seconds if you place it in his favorite website, which happens to be
yoyofuntime.com. do people still try and fool themselves into thinking that
Google represents more than their stockholders' interests?

